# Twinn Stick shifters



## Bmc5733946 (Mar 18, 2021)

Can anybody school me on the "Twinn Stick" headset mounted shifters, differences, years of differences. I've already found a couple of different fonts for the "S" logo on the stalks. Can anybody point me toward whats correct for 1974??
Thanks for any help!

Brian


----------



## juvela (Mar 18, 2021)

----

launch was mcmlxvii

while manufactured in France by Freres Huret they never appear in any Freres Huret printed materials as they are truly proprietary with Arnie & Co.


-----


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Mar 18, 2021)

There is the Schwinn expert  called  metacortex  that knows everything.
I think that is his handle both here,  there(other forums) and everywhere.

Like Sgt Schultz,  I  know nothing  but  I believe 1967 is  the  first  (s) (s)    twinn-stik  stem mount  for ten speeds.
The five speed model Collegiate  also  first  got the  (s)  single-stik  on the 1967 model.

You are correct  about  an  easily  visible change  to  the twinn-stik  occurred  around 1974, I think it was but I do not know exactly.
You can see that the  twinn--stik levers in certainly the 1967 through 1973 era  have  the  (s) (s)  small odd shaped ess somewhat closer to the shape of ess as seen on the logo of rockband, KISS.
----The 1975 on twinn-stik levers have (S) (S)  where the ess is larger and more normal looking, resembling a capital ess.

Ditto for the 5 speed  Collegiate & Suburban  single-stik lever.    1967 through 1973 Collegiate has (s)  and I think some if not all 1974 Collegiate models have (S).
1970 was the first year for the Schwinn Suburban,  so  the  5 speed SUBURBAN of  the 1970 through 1973 era have (s).
In 1974,   Schwinn chose to use a  Thumb Shifter on the 5 speed SUBURBAN.   
In 1975  Schwinn  changed  the  5 speed SUBURBAN  back to the single-stik  stem mounted lever  which in 1975 had the (S) instead of  (s)  as had appeared on the 1973 model.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2021)

Arnold Ziffel said:


> There is the Schwinn expert  called  metacortex  that knows everything.
> I think that is his handle both here,  there(other forums) and everywhere.
> 
> Like Sgt Schultz,  I  know nothing  but  I believe 1967 is  the  first  (s) (s)    twinn-stik  stem mount  for ten speeds.
> ...




I haven't seen hide nor hair of @Metacortex in quite a while. I hope he's still around and doing well.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 19, 2021)

For 74 I believe you should have the larger head "lollypop" shifters.  There is a couple of versions of the earlier smaller head ones but think only 1 version of the lollypop.  

  Metacortex mostly hangs out on the road bike forum but just checked and his last activity there was in Sept so I agree with you GT in hoping he is well.


----------



## Bmc5733946 (Mar 19, 2021)

I have great respect for Metacortex and his seemingly encyclopedic knowledge and the way he handled things elsewhere. I actually joined this forum because he was here, I know others left the other forum and arrived here as well. I was hoping he might chime in. Thank you guys for your help. I'm building kind of a city bike from a 74 Paramount and want to keep it sort of period correct. I already dispensed with the idea of steel gooseneck and handlebars but thought maybe the twins sticks appropriate. I'm just too anal about certain things I think. Frame is headed to Waterford for paint and possibly chrome, I have adequate time for decisions. I really didn't want to lose the original patina but the paint was very fragile and thin, rubbing through in several spots when I attempted to clean it well. I too hope all is well with Metacortex.

Brian


----------

